

The Modern C++ Library for a Modern Windows - ingve
http://moderncpp.com/

======
xamlhacker
This is just an announcement. The actual library is not available yet.

------
bsorbo
This seems really promising, can't say I would miss all of the ^ (hat) usage
for Modern Windows APIs.

I wonder how he intends to wrap/change the DirectX APIs. AFAIK Direct2D, WIC,
DirectComposition are already native COM-based APIs, much like Direct3D.

------
jarjoura
Would be great too if this works with LLVM/Clang for Windows. Then one could
have access to the complete C++/14 :-D

------
strager
I'd love to know what license this will be released under.

